# paging mx slick, edrick, sound guys



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Zone pro 640 goes into error when started. Anybody know what this code means?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Possible voltage drop, probably not though. Might need to do a hard reset. All that thing is is a fancy signal router.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Possible voltage drop, probably not though. Might need to do a hard reset. All that thing is is a fancy signal router.


I tried that with no luck. What does that "threshold" light mean?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I tried that with no luck. What does that "threshold" light mean?


Basically means the threshold has been met, and its probably limiting or compressing the signal.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

what have you got yourself into there McClary?

~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Haven't worked with that type of processor before, but, based on what I am seeing in your pics and what I was able to get from the dbx site, there has been corruption of the unit's software/firmware. There is a software link on the page found here: http://www.dbxpro.com/640m/index.php but it appears to be the user software and not the unit's firmware. I would suggest contacting dbx directly for advice, their tech support (for me in the past anyways) has been pretty good.

Best of luck Jerry and please keep us posted!


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Try to reflash the units firmware if possible. Do that with Zone Pro Designer


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Call a sound guy.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

+1 ^^^^^

Why in Gods name would anybody expect an electrician to be the one to handle this?

-Hal


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

hbiss said:


> +1 ^^^^^
> 
> Why in Gods name would anybody expect an electrician to be the one to handle this?
> 
> -Hal


Why not.. :blink::blink:

You try.. if you run into problems you ask questions from people who might be able to help you..

There isn't anybody here who knows everything about something they haven't done before..


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

It's not the realm of an electrician. There are specialized companies that ONLY do sound.
Do the customer a favor and get someone who has actually worked on this stuff.
You wouldn't see me trying to install a 800 amp 3 phase main distribution panel!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> It's not the realm of an electrician. There are specialized companies that ONLY do sound.
> Do the customer a favor and get someone who has actually worked on this stuff.
> You wouldn't see me trying to install a 800 amp 3 phase main distribution panel!


 
My customers will ask me to work on anything that doesn't work. Stereo systems, electrical, phones, data. They don't really categorize things like we do. I will be the one to decide when to call someone else. The problem has been fixed.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

jeffmoss26 said:


> You wouldn't see me trying to install a 800 amp 3 phase main distribution panel!


Why not? Nothing difficult about it.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The problem has been fixed.


What was the problem?


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> My customers will ask me to work on anything that doesn't work.


That's because customers are idiots. We jump up and down when we see them saying they can do their own electrical work but when the shoe is on the other foot you guys are he first in line to do anything for a dollar. Just like the home owner, you think you can do anything and you can't stand giving money to someone else. Like the years it took you to learn the electrical trade, you don't care about those in these other trades who have put their time into training and experience also. So as far as you are concerned, working on equipment outside of the electrical trade makes you a jackleg and trunk slammer. There is no way that you are competent enough to offer your services on this equipment to any customer. The professional thing to do when you get this kind of request is to refer it to someone who is. 

Next time there is this kind of topic is started here the OP should be referred to a DIY forum and the thread locked.:thumbsup:

-Hal


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hbiss said:


> That's because customers are idiots. We jump up and down when we see them saying they can do their own electrical work but when the shoe is on the other foot you guys are he first in line to do anything for a dollar. Just like the home owner, you think you can do anything and you can't stand giving money to someone else. Like the years it took you to learn the electrical trade, you don't care about those in these other trades who have put their time into training and experience also. So as far as you are concerned, working on equipment outside of the electrical trade makes you a jackleg and trunk slammer. There is no way that you are competent enough to offer your services on this equipment to any customer. The professional thing to do when you get this kind of request is to refer it to someone who is.
> 
> Next time there is this kind of topic is started here the OP should be referred to a DIY forum and the thread locked.:thumbsup:
> 
> -Hal


:lol::lol::lol:

We also try to do whatever our customers ask of us. What idiots we are. :laughing:


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah like the dining room receptacles don't work and the upstairs toilet is clogged. Oh, and while you're here the lawn guy didn't show up. The front shrubs need trimming. 

I'll get right on it mam... :whistling2:

-Hal


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

hbiss said:


> Yeah like the dining room receptacles don't work and the upstairs toilet is clogged. Oh, and while you're here the lawn guy didn't show up. The front shrubs need trimming.
> 
> I'll get right on it mam... :whistling2:
> 
> -Hal


If they want to pay electrical prices for yard work, I'm your man.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The problem has been fixed.


What was the solution?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hbiss said:


> Yeah like the dining room receptacles don't work and the upstairs toilet is clogged. Oh, and while you're here the lawn guy didn't show up. The front shrubs need trimming.
> 
> I'll get right on it mam... :whistling2:
> 
> -Hal



We might take a pass on the toilet based on the grossness issue but other than that we would do it all for our normal rates.:laughing:

A LL Bean store hired us to remove snow from one of their roofs, we subbed most of it out but had some apprentices on the job helping.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

hbiss said:


> That's because customers are idiots. We jump up and down when we see them saying they can do their own electrical work but when the shoe is on the other foot you guys are he first in line to do anything for a dollar. Just like the home owner, you think you can do anything and you can't stand giving money to someone else. Like the years it took you to learn the electrical trade, you don't care about those in these other trades who have put their time into training and experience also. So as far as you are concerned, working on equipment outside of the electrical trade makes you a jackleg and trunk slammer. There is no way that you are competent enough to offer your services on this equipment to any customer. The professional thing to do when you get this kind of request is to refer it to someone who is.
> 
> Next time there is this kind of topic is started here the OP should be referred to a DIY forum and the thread locked.:thumbsup:
> 
> -Hal


 We bitch and complain about DIY electrical work because people can die from
it.. how may people have been injured or died from an improperly installed sound system..

You are just pissed because we came into your "pond"..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've worked from 13800 down to the 200nV range. Basically it's all the same, electrons are electrons.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If I refused every job that involved something that I wasn't totally familiar with or trained in, my work load would probably drop by about 90%. :blink:

McClary fixed the problem. Obviously he was comfortable doing it and it was within his ability. No harm. No foul.

-John


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> We bitch and complain about DIY electrical work because people can die from
> it.. how may people have been injured or died from an improperly installed sound system..
> 
> You are just pissed because we came into your "pond"..


..than you have no right to be pissed if he comes into your 'pond'?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

drsparky said:


> I've worked from 13800 down to the 200nV range. Basically it's all the same,* electrons are electrons.*


...but some do hurt more than others


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

360max said:


> ..than you have no right to be pissed if someone else comes into your 'pond'?


If you are licensed.. no I don't.. :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

360max said:


> ...but some do hurt more than others


True, but I only work on the little stuff hot.:thumbsup:


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

B4T said:


> We bitch and complain about DIY electrical work because people can die from
> it.. how may people have been injured or died from an improperly installed sound system..
> 
> You are just pissed because we came into your "pond"..


_We bitch and complain about DIY electrical work because people can die from it.. _

I agree but you can't always use that excuse every time you are backed into this corner. A hack is a hack and just because no one is injured doesn't make what you are doing right. And yes, there have been fatalities and injuries due to improperly installed sound systems. Speakers flown by people who have no business doing that sort of thing come to mind as do hot mics and IEMs. 

If you want to come into my pond you need to learn how to swim first.

-Hal


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

hbiss said:


> We bitch and complain about DIY electrical work because people can die from it..
> 
> I agree but you can't always use that excuse every time you are backed into this corner. A hack is a hack and just because no one is injured doesn't make what you are doing right. And yes, there have been fatalities and injuries due to improperly installed sound systems. Speakers flown by people who have no business doing that sort of thing come to mind as do hot mics and IEMs.
> 
> ...


If this isn't your "pond". Then what are you doing on an ELECTRICAL forum. Leave your opinions to yourself because obviously you aren't qualified to have any opinions on this site.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

I happen to be an EC too...

-Hal


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

an EC too?

well don't let the welcome wagon run you over Hal

oh and, btw, we're discussing which niche markets we'd have the best shot at _hacking_ our way into in another thread tonight....

~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

hbiss said:


> +1 ^^^^^
> 
> Why in Gods name would anybody expect an electrician to be the one to handle this?
> 
> -Hal


Could it be because that customer uses Jerry as their electrician, they know and trust him, and since sound equipment operates on electricity it would not be unreasonable (or "idiotic" as you say later) to expect him to be able to at least assess the problem?  



jeffmoss26 said:


> It's not the realm of an electrician. There are specialized companies that ONLY do sound.
> Do the customer a favor and get someone who has actually worked on this stuff.
> You wouldn't see me trying to install a 800 amp 3 phase main distribution panel!


I wouldn't trust you to plug in an extension cord. :laughing:



hbiss said:


> That's because* customers are idiots*. We jump up and down when we see them saying they can do their own electrical work but when the shoe is on the other foot you guys are he first in line to do anything for a dollar. Just like the home owner, you think you can do anything and you can't stand giving money to someone else. Like the years it took you to learn the electrical trade, you don't care about those in these other trades who have put their time into training and experience also. So as far as you are concerned, working on equipment outside of the electrical trade *makes you a jackleg and trunk slammer*. There is no way that you are competent enough to offer your services on this equipment to any customer. The professional thing to do when you get this kind of request is to refer it to someone who is.
> 
> Next time there is this kind of topic is started here the OP should be referred to a DIY forum and the thread locked.:thumbsup:
> 
> -Hal


Perhaps the mods can place YOU on a time out? :whistling2:



hbiss said:


> _We bitch and complain about DIY electrical work because people can die from it.. _
> 
> I agree but you can't always use that excuse every time you are backed into this corner. A *hack is a hack* and just because no one is injured doesn't make what you are doing right. And yes, *there have been fatalities and injuries due to improperly installed sound systems. Speakers flown by people who have no business doing that sort of thing come to mind as do hot mics and IEMs. *
> 
> ...


What a drama queen. 

With the attitudes these two posters I quoted above show on this forum, I wouldn't hire or refer them to anyone. I work both sides of the "pond" and I value the input of experts in both fields, _*as long as they show some respect and don't resort to name calling. *_

And Jerry did the right thing IMHO, he did ASK those of us who work in those areas for help rather than just trying things he wasn't sure of. 

So lighten up BOTH of you!!



ElectricJoeNJ said:


> If this isn't your "pond". Then what are you doing on an ELECTRICAL forum. *Leave your opinions to yourself because obviously you aren't qualified to have any opinions on this site.*


To be fair they are entitled to their opinion but there is no need to be such a jerk about it. They could have made their recommendations without the attitude and it would have been much more mature and better received.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I stick to what I know how to do, which is low voltage, and leave the electrical to electricians. It's that simple. Sure I could install lights, outlets, switches, etc for someone, but it isn't my trade and I respect those who do it.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I stick to what I know how to do, which is low voltage, and leave the electrical to electricians. It's that simple. Sure I could install lights, outlets, switches, etc for someone, but it isn't my trade and I respect those who do it.


Which is commendable and the smart thing to do. But in the OP's situation he was asked to look into a problem _*where safety wasn't an issue*_. Since it was outside his area of expertise he did the smart thing and asked those of us who DO work in that area for help. What is wrong with that? 

And, I can promise you that if our advice didn't work, he would have called in an A/V expert to solve the problem. Just as I call in electricians for my clients when they have electrical issues which I am not obligated to repair. 

The whole thing is in how certain people expressed their opinions. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Must....resist......the.....urge.........to......call..........him............a............drama...........queen......:wallbash:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Must....resist......the.....urge.........to......call..........him............a............drama...........queen......:wallbash:


Let it out man.....:laughing::laughing::laughing: otherwise you're gonna 'splode.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Let it out man.....:laughing::laughing::laughing: otherwise you're gonna 'splode.


Nope, we're all just one big happy family here. :blink:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Nope, we're all just one big _*dysfunctional*_ family here. :blink:


Fixed it for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Im not a gynaecologist but Ill look into it for her 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I highly recommend posting over here http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/ it's a site specifically for Theater / Event Techs / Crew & Installers. As mentioned DBX support is great so you can always give them a call and have it resolved in no time (assuming it's not an issue that needs some type of replacement or part repaired. 

Do you have a way to check the programming of the unit? These devices are used for routing multiple audio sources to different "zones / areas" and have a program that runs on them that allows different DSP effects to be added (EQ, Auto Warmth, Fading), routing of zones, control panels, etc.. I'm not sure what that error means specifically but you could always take a look at the program running on the unit.

To update or reflash the unit you need the ZonePro Gui Interface - ftp://ftp.dbxpro.com/pub/software/ZonePro/ZonePRO Designer 3.2 Setup.exe


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Edrick said:


> I highly recommend posting over here http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/ it's a site specifically for Theater / Event Techs / Crew & Installers. As mentioned DBX support is great so you can always give them a call and have it resolved in no time (assuming it's not an issue that needs some type of replacement or part repaired.
> 
> Do you have a way to check the programming of the unit? These devices are used for routing multiple audio sources to different "zones / areas" and have a program that runs on them that allows different DSP effects to be added (EQ, Auto Warmth, Fading), routing of zones, control panels, etc.. I'm not sure what that error means specifically but you could always take a look at the program running on the unit.
> 
> To update or reflash the unit you need the ZonePro Gui Interface - ftp://ftp.dbxpro.com/pub/software/ZonePro/ZonePRO Designer 3.2 Setup.exe


Great info sir but a bit late to the party:



mxslick said:


> Haven't worked with that type of processor before, but, based on what I am seeing in your pics and what I was able to get from the dbx site, there has been corruption of the unit's software/firmware. There is a software link on the page found here: http://www.dbxpro.com/640m/index.php but it appears to be the user software and not the unit's firmware. I would suggest contacting dbx directly for advice, their tech support (for me in the past anyways) has been pretty good.
> 
> Best of luck Jerry and please keep us posted!


Post#12:



mcclary's electrical said:


> My customers will ask me to work on anything that doesn't work. Stereo systems, electrical, phones, data. They don't really categorize things like we do. I will be the one to decide when to call someone else. *The problem has been fixed.*


Thanks Mc for the fun thread and to all the players. :thumbup:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah I missed the part where he said it was fixed between all the bickering of others haha. As per the firmware I was just pointing out that you get the firmware via the software. I'm not sure if that's what you were saying in your original post so I just wanted to point it out. What was the problem


----------

